# Can You Please Rip My Diet To Bits Please



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

During a very quiet nightshift, i have decided to workout a diet plan.

Male - 36 years old - 5ft 11" - 262lbs

I work a 4 on 4 off shift rota hence some sleep patterns.

I drink atleast 2.5 litres of water per day aswell

As you can see i am stumped for something to eat after my dinner around 8-9pm ish. Any input for this would be great.

Also i dont take any supplements as in fish oil, multi and mineral. Can someone guide me if i need them please.

I am aiming to get to 14.5 stone


*Monday**Off**Non Gym*SLEEPING*Lunch*2 x Eggs2 x Wholemeal Bread*Snack*Whey Protein Shake1 x Low Fat Yoghurt*Dinner*Home Made Soup1 x Chicken Breast1 x Wholemeal Pitta Bread*Snack*?


*Tuesday**Off**Cardio**Breakfast*2 X Weetabix + Semi Skimmed Milk2 x Wholemeal BreadCardio Workout 60 mins*Snack*1 x BananaPost Work Out Shake*Lunch*1 x Large Baked Potato1 x Small Tin of Beans*Snack*Whey Protein Shake1 x Low Fat Yoghurt*Dinner*Home Made SoupFishBrown Rice 50g *Snack*?


*Wednesday**Off**Weights**Breakfast*2 x Eggs2 x Wholemeal BreadWeight Workout*Snack*1 x BananaPost Work Out Shake*Lunch*1 x Tin of TunaBrown Pasta 50g*Snack*Whey Protein Shake1 x Low Fat Yoghurt*Dinner*Home Made SoupSteakBaked Potato*Snack*?


*Thursday**Off**Cardio**Breakfast*2 x Shredded Wheat + Semi Skimmed Milk2 x Wholemeal BreadCardio Workout 60 mins*Snack*1 x BananaPost Work Out Shake*Lunch*1 x Tin of TunaSalad*Snack*Whey Protein Shake1 x Low Fat Yoghurt*Dinner*Home Made Soup1 x Turkey BreastStir Fry*Snack*?


*Friday**Day Shift**Non Gym**Breakfast*Porridge Oats + Semi Skimmed MilkFruit12 Hour Dayshift*Snack*1 x BananaWhey Protein Shake*Lunch*1 x Large Baked PotatoLow Fat Cottage Cheese*Snack*Whey Protein Shake1 x Low Fat Yoghurt*Dinner*Home Made Soup1 x Chicken Breast1 x Wholemeal Pitta Bread*Snack*?


*Saturday**Day Shift**Cycle To Work**Breakfast*2 X Weetabix + Semi Skimmed Milk2 x Wholemeal Bread12 Hour Dayshift*Snack*1 x BananaWhey Protein Shake*Lunch*1 x Tin of TunaSalad*Snack*Whey Protein Shake1 x Low Fat Yoghurt*Dinner*Home Made SoupFishBrown Rice 50g*Snack*?


*Sunday**Night Shift**Cardio**Breakfast*2 x Eggs2 x Wholemeal BreadWeight Workout*Snack*1 x BananaPost Work Out Shake*Lunch*1 x Tin of TunaBrown Pasta 50g*Snack*Sleeping For 3 HoursBefore My First Night Shift*Dinner*Home Made SoupSteakBaked Potato*Snack*?

regards

Slaine


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

For your supper you could have some cottage cheese and pinapple

with oat crackers, I have a casein/whey shake last thing, you could have some fast carbs post workout, I have gummy bears!! and water melon at first meal.

A good multi vitamin is ok you seem to eat enough fish oil, but if your training gets quite heavy you could add glucosamine for your joints.

are you on target with you regimen?


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for the info.

i weight myself this afternoon after i had my nighshift sleep and i was 18st 5lbs. So thats 5lbs in 6 days ive lost since i started and that is purely only diet as the only exercise i have done is my work.

so this tuesday when i am off is when the training starts aswell.

my main focus is to shift my huge moobs and the monster gut, everywhere else is spot on and also to get fit and start to define eventually.

slaine


----------



## Chuck123 (May 7, 2009)

im not a pro at all and will probs get flamed for this. But if you can cut out all carbs possible you will lose weight much faster- this has worked for me. So strictly no bread. People will say keep brown pastas and rice ect - but in my experience knocking out all carbs possible makes losing weight so fast. High protein is much better and i read some papers on internet that suggest it actually makes you feel more full? no idea but good luck bud

oh and i went from 17 stone to now 13stone 10 pounds now


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks chuck

so what can i substitute bread and pasta etc for

can you post a wee snippet of your diet


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Are you after simply just a diet, or do you do some excerise also?

Diet, weights and a little cardio would get you in to shape, as long as you put the effort in.

The routine on this website Bodybuilding.com - Myron Mielke - Do You Want Huge Rippling Muscles? Blast Untapped Growth With Beginner Training Plan! (beginners one) I have been doing for the past 2 weeks. Miraculously Iv gone from some one that I thought was doomed to never cut down his fat % and always be this out of shape blob, to some one, that is seeing definition, can see some abs peeking through and has only just today, been complemented on by a girl (passing commment)

To be fair, I havent just been trianing for 2 weeks (4 months in total) but Iv been doing the beginner routine here Bodybuilding.com - Myron Mielke - Do You Want Huge Rippling Muscles? Blast Untapped Growth With Beginner Training Plan! for 2 weeks, the first time iv actually stuck with anything for more than a week, and I can see its working.

Eat clean. I cut out white bread from my diet. Some say cut out white potatoe.... I eat it some times. As long as you dont stuff your self, but eat quality sources of fish, chicken, steak, eggs some nuts (almonds but dont over do em, a portion of almonds is 23 you can have one portion a day) vegetables brown rice, brown bread, your be ok for diet. Basically I think the rule is if its white dont eat it! No sugar! Just clean natural....

If I was you, to calculate the amount of protein you need to eat, most will say eat 1:1 ratio of body weight in lbs to g protein. For most that is a good rule as it puts them in the right region.

However for some one carrying alot of fat% this rule isnt 100% correct as it is calculating it to your bodyweight not lean body weight.

If you can find out how much of your body is fat (fat percentage), if you cant..... then try to take your body weight in lbs and substract something, like 50g maybe more.....

To give you an idea, i weight 143lbs....... generally on a gym day I eat around 120-140g protein, on days when im not at the gym I eat around 100g protein.

Some would say thats not enough..... well I tell em, Im seeing results and it allows me some freedom to put in to my stomach other things other than protein like some green tea etc....

I eat very clean tho..... in four months, I have only eaten a single square of dark chocolate as my sister told me how nice it tasted, (some new thing out), I dont eat any other crap. Since then weight really is falling off.....

So just to reiterate my routine is 100 calories on the stationary bike as warm up, then I do the begineer routine on that webpage for about an hour, then I do 30 mins of cardio on the eliptical (x trainer).

On off days I do some ab excersies.

It can be done!!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for the reply

I only started this regime last monday, but i have more or less stuck to the diet.

So far in 7 days i have lost 6lbs. Tomorrow i am starting the gym as in cardio work first.

then i will bring weights into the equation.

I really need to loose weight around my gut and moobs big time as i am wearing XXL t shirts and my belly is still sticking out, aswell as health reasons.

Within 2 weeks i am planning the following

2 days cycle to work 10 miles each day

Cardio atleast 2 other times per week for 90 mins each

Weights atleast 2 other times per week

i have set myself a target of loosing just over 62lbs in 10 months cos thats when i go on holiday. I dont know how realistic that target is but ill give it my best shot


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

What people with less experince dont realise, is that cardio isnt as good for losing weight as doing weights!!!!!

I was the same. In fact last 3 weeks, where Iv seen my biggest gains in both fat loss and muscle gain, I have just been doing the beginners routine 3 times a week!

Its only since I noticed how much progress I have made did I think, right, lets accelerate this by doing 30 mins of cardio afterwards.

EVERY one on here will agree with me, push those weights, eat clean, with the correct amount of protein for your body (around 1:1 ratio) and then suplement it with cardio!

Obviously im probably also eating just slightly under the maount of calories for my body, hence why im losing fat, but dont get me wrong im also getting stronger, which to me equates to muscle gain.

Trust me dude, weights is the primary focus to lose weight! Supllemented with cardio.

The more lean mass you have the higher oyour metabolism and thus the higher the rate at which you burn fat, doing absolutly nothing!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

i know your right but the thing is....i am as fit as a dead person.

so surely i need to do some cardio to get fitter .

well good thing is, there is a guy who has just started at my work is in really into bodybuilding big time so he is going to help me out aswell.

i just need to get this protien ration sorted out.

what cardio is it you do after weights, and how long does your weight session last for


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Below im going to give you an idea of what im eating on a daily basis, rmeber I only weight 63kg.... so it may not look alot to you, but it will give you an idea of how clan you need to eat.

Aditioannly some peope on here, would probably like me to eat one more protion of around 30g protein source..... but some times I just cant fit it in....

Anyway my current diet is around 100 + grams protein on off days and 130g on gym days.

This is what it basically looks like:

Breakfast 9am:

2 Weetabix with 30g whey protein and a banana. 1 tangerine plus a multi vitamin.

2 black coffees (no milk or sugar)

Snack 12pm.

23 Almonds (23 is one portion of almonds!)

1pm Lunch.

1 Chicken breast in a sandwich, cheese and cucumber, 1 boiled egg and an Apple

2-3 green teas

7pm Dinner.

Tuna/Steak/Chicken with potatoe or rice Salad and veg

9.30pm Post workout

30g whey/half pint milk and a banana (on off days I migh just eat a chicken breast)

1-2 green teas


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

63kg jesus ive sweated more than that in a 12 hour shift

so on non gym days you only use 30g of whey


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Yea.

On non gym days, I dont take the extra 30g whey protein.

If the whey is too expensive for you, a tin of tuna is around 30g protein.

Problem with that tho, is a tin of tuna a day is a bit sickly, and too much tuna is not advisable as its high in mercury.

Anyway.

My workout begins with me doing 100 calories on the stationary bike (about 12 mins), then I hit the weights, I work through the beginners routine from start to finish.

You asked me if you do it as a circuit, the answer is no. You do the bench press then move on to the next exercise. You can rest 1-2 mins between sets, if your struggling.

After my weights usually 45-60mins (its said that you shouldn't do more than that any way) I do 30 mins on the eliptical, which burns off another 300 calories.

Choose a medium setting, not one with no resistance, but not one that makes you go so slow, as you want to really get in to a position where your sweating, but going at a moderate pace, huffing and puffing, but not too slow.

I looked at your diet, your not actually eat much more than me and your taller and twice as heavy.

If I was to do you a diet plan it would look like this:

Breakfast.

2 weetabix mixed with 30g protein whey skimmed milk, multivitamin and a tangerin.

Snack. 23 Almonds.

Lunch.

Grill a chicken breast and eat in brown bread sandwich, with light mayo, lettuce, cucumber, and low fat cheese slice. 1 boiled egg.

Apple.

Dinner.

Chicken/turkey/salmon/steak with sweet potatoe or new potatoes, vegetables/salad, glass of skimmed milk.

So far thats around 100g

If you need to eat more than this, then you could add either a tin of tuna or a 30g protein shake with a banana in between dinner and lunch.

That would make 130g.

On a gym day. You could have yet another 30g protein shake with a banana after gym.

I wouldn't say its advisable to have 3 30g protein shakes in one day, so on the day your at the gym, have the tin of tuna in between lunch and dinner and protein shake after gym.

The core of the above is sound. If you think its not enough food for you still... then add another 30 g portion of protein, lean fish like salmon, chicken etc... with just salad. You should aim for around 150-200g protein a day.

Dont eat more becuase your feeling greedy, I said you could eat more, if your body needs it. If you dont need it, dont eat it.

However, when you hit the gym, hit it with energy to lift those weights. Otherwise you wont build the muscle to raise your metabolism.

As I said before, riding to work if good. Dont ride to the gym tho, as you want to be fresh to hit the weights, not knackerd when you get there.

It take time. I read some where you have a years, time frame. I guarentee you 100% if you stick with the begineer routine for 4 monthsa and then move on to the intermediate routine say in october, making steady progress with the weights resistance, you will be building muscle, burning calories, and the fat will start to come off.

Best of luck.

:clap2:


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks again.

it is amazing how much info you need to take in to achieve positive goals, i cant believe ive found the internet to have another use other than porn and newsgroups.

This morning i got up and went to the gym and just done cardio as i am going on thurs to start my weight regime.

15 mins on treadmill

15 mins on rowing machine

10 mins on x trainer

20 mins on bike

came back and had a post work out shake, banana and 2 weetabix

couple of questions i have are

1. as i am really unfit should 30 mins of cardio after a weights session be enough or do i go inbetween weight days and do say 30 mins cardio. As i need my fitness level to rise loads thats not including my cycle to work 2 days a week.

2. So you think i should only take a multi vit

3. is there a limit to how much green tea you drink per day

4. whats the view on sweetners in the green tea

5. Does Opeth Disciple mean you are a follower of the band Opeth

slaine


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

On non gym days, you can do as much cardio as you feel you need.

Only thing I can say from experience, is your get to a point when the day before's weights session, has made your muscle sore and ache.

Your days off are for recovery.

If you try to do too much, your burn out, and say **** this, and give up before you'v started.

My advise, is to ride to and from work on off days, if that was your plan.

On gym days, take the bus/car. If you can do 10 mins bike before weights as a warm up, do the weights as shown on that website. As in you do 5 sets of bench press, then move on to the next excersies etc... then after weights, do up to 30 mins of cardio either joggin on tread mill or x trainer.

If you cant do 10 mins before and 30 mins after, then do what you can do and build up to it. The most important thing, is to start with what you can do, and slowly increase it. Both cardio and weights.

Remember its the weights that will help the most with the fat loss.

Another thing I would add, is take your time to look at how to perform the excerises with correct form.

On that website if you click on the blue link of each excersie it will open up a video showing you brefly how to do the excersis. Also if i remeber rightly, you dsaid somewhere you had a dude, that was gona show you stuff at the gym.

Get him to show you form, especially with the squats etc......

Best of luck.

:clap2:


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah its a guy that just started at my work and is right into the body building scene, i sent him that link you sent me regarding the beginners exercise and told him thats what i want to do.

Slaine


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

You say your unfit, but you managed to do this??

15 mins on treadmill

15 mins on rowing machine

10 mins on x trainer

20 mins on bike

Thats impressive!!

Im only telling you what I do. As I dont have as much fat as you to lose but want to build muscle and lose a little fat, I only do 30 mins cardio after weights, as too much cardio, hampers muscle gains.

Thats why I think that riding to and from work on off days and doing the 10 mins pre cardio, weights and then 30 mins post cardio would be sufficient to start seeing fat loss and muscle gain.

As long as you keep your diet clean, you will see results.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah but that was me blowing out my arse big time


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Keep us updated from time to time.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

well keeping diet clean and today was out on bike, how much easier is a real bike compared to a static bike.

tomorrow is the day, 1pm and all hell will break loose at Boness gym lol


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Well real bike is prob a bit easier than static as staic you gona have some reistance on it.

But thats minor consideration.

Bikeing to and from work on off days, is good enough excersies.

Dont bike to the gym tho!

Need energy for the weights!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this isnt diet related advice but i have alot of experience of doing nites.

get as much rest as humanely possible.

if you can, change your job.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for advice but there is no way i would give this job up.

2 days then 2 nights then 4 days off and every 7 weeks 18 days off

an amazing salary, 5 miles from house and the only company in Scotland that is recruiting at the moment.

only better job than this would be Megan Fox's nipple tweaker

slaine


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i hear you bud but 2 days 2 nites long term will fcuk you and do your training no favours.

there arent enuff nipples in the world to tempt me into doing nites again lol.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i know what your saying done shifts the last 16 years and ill be doing them for another 16 years.

Think your right about the nips in the world, maybe Megan Foxs brazilian trimmer


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sheeeeeeeeit 16 years of it!

10 sent me a bit weird...

how do you find it affect your energy levels and regular training?


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am not a dayshift person and get called ZZ at my work cos i can doze of while listening to people, as for nights i can handle them no probs.

Well as for energy levels and training, i have only started this diet/weight/cardio regime since last monday but i can notice a diff at work as now im only called Z lol.

Training only started 2 days ago with some cardio at my gym, today i start the beginners weight programme and on my dayshifts i will cycle to work.

so ill answer that question more realisticlly in 2.4 weeks time after my first full month


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

yesterday i got me some white fish from the local fish van. No batter or breadcrumbs on it and all i done was boil it for 3 mins. Was that right or did i boil all the goodness out of it.

Also i had some sharwoods medium egg noodles around 217cals per portion are they any good or shuold i ditch them.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Ditch the egg noodles!

Unless your 100% sure whats in em. ie you looked on the pack to see the nutritional content? In general stick to simple things that you know doesnt have any thing hidden inside....

Stick to brown bread, brown rice, sweet potatoe, you can have regular potatoes too but they are higher in calories - fat....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sounds like you handle nites better than i did(mind you i could kip at work for england lol)

doing nites does stress the body tho and will impact recovery and growth-just try and be aware...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw i`d start off with walking for cardio,cardio is important for muscle growth(cant remember the sciencey reason)


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

ok how was the smart arse that said eat sweet potatoes. Jesus, tell me i can put something on them instead of boiling


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

You dont boil em!

Bake em like a jacket potatoe.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

well the only few left where about the size of a melon, so i diced them up and boiled

ok tomorrow i eat them jacketed

can someone tell me something to eat around 9pm before i goto my scratcher as im normally getting quite peckish. As in if i havent been to the gym.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Hey slaine you may find this usefull:

Bodybuilding.com - Shannon Clark - Beginner's Fat Loss Program: Easy To Follow Program For Results!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

regarding this cardio malarky, if i was to work on my 4 shifts on would this be enough cardio for the week apart from warm ups.

5 miles to work so 40 miles per week minimum on my bike as i usually go on my bike on days off aswell.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i would try to do some cardio every day m8 you have a s**t load of wieght to shift and cardio will play a major role in this


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

is cycling fine for cardio or should i try something else, i just really enjoy cycling.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Cycling is fine.

Indoor on a stationary bike, id personally say is better, if your gym has heartbeat monitor on the bike, as long as your in your 65% maximum heart beat zone (fat burning) its great.

If no heart beat monitor, I set the bike to 10 intensity and revolutions is around 85-90, thats how know im in the fat burning zone. If that doesnt help, as long as you sweat, I guess thats good enough.

Thats what im planning to do. Plus the bike will build up your legs strength.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

i have now got a decent diet sorted out, but now i need to fine tune it. As in correct protein amount, correct fat amount and correct carb amount per day.

is there a way i can find out how to do this


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Bodybuilding.com - BiologyBabe - Resolve To Shed That Fat - Getting Lean In 2007!

i used the above to work out what i need to eat in gram wise

i am aiming for a daily intake off 2000cals now i dont know if thats a pipe dream or not. It says i should be having the following

Protein = 200g

Carbs = 200g

Fat = 44g

does that seem right and is that for a weight day or a non weight day.


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

slaine said:


> Bodybuilding.com - BiologyBabe - Resolve To Shed That Fat - Getting Lean In 2007!
> 
> i used the above to work out what i need to eat in gram wise
> 
> ...


Slaine be careful man. A 262lb man should have more than 2000 cals a day, especially if he is lifting.

Aim for a steady 2-3lb loss per week.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

2000 is too little Slaine.

Im 60kg and im at that level.

Especially with the amount of excersise I understand your doing, id say 2500 or maybe little be more, then again, take wha I say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

i would of said that 2500 what maybe what i was eating before i started this diet.

why the negativity Opeth dude


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lost 14lb 3oz in 2 weeks so maybe i am pushing it abit


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

OpethDisciple said:


> 2000 is too little Slaine.
> 
> Im 60kg and im at that level.
> 
> Especially with the amount of excersise I understand your doing, id say 2500 or maybe little be more, then again, take wha I say with a pinch of salt.


Agreed OD, bit more than 2500 thou. Quick calculation puts it in the 3500 cals range. Should give a couple of pounds loss per week. Remember you do not want to lose the muscle you are so desperately trying to make.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

so let me get this right, with my weight being at 262 what is was 2 weeks ago. My daily intake of cals to maintain that impressive frame would of been around 3500 per day.

Jesus tahts a huge amount

so im guessing 2500 cals per day is a better target


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

slaine said:


> so let me get this right, with my weight being at 262 what is was 2 weeks ago. My daily intake of cals to maintain that impressive frame would of been around 3500 per day.
> 
> Jesus tahts a huge amount
> 
> so im guessing 2500 cals per day is a better target


No to maintain that impressive frame you would need 4000 cal (if not a tad more)


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

so is 2500 cals to aim for then when i loose more weight decrease that each time


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

slaine said:


> so is 2500 cals to aim for then when i loose more weight decrease that each time


Slaine there seem to be endless formulars, but most are within a few cals of each other. Generally agreed 400 - 500 calorie defict will give 2 - 3 lb weight loss.

The more you have at the beginning the more quickly it drops off.

Now the reason I say just 2lb per week is because after that you will loose muscle as well as fat. Muscle is what you want, as the more muscle you have the more cals you burn.

Look at this cutting diet by LeeB in his example a 175lb man needs 2500 cals.

That is a 40% Protien - 40% Carbs - 20% Fats diet.

Some people respond better to more fat so could be 40P 30C 30F.

One has to experiment and know ones own body.

So yes you have to lower your intake as you get lower in weight.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

I forgot to mention, also with a slower calculated weight loss, you are more likely to keep it off once you have reached your target.

Anyway keep up the good work, I'm rooting for you.:clap2:


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Also I think, FATBOY mentioned it, that a good way to see fat lose, is to limit those carbs.

Dont cut them out completly, but limit them. Rather than eat for dinner for instance Potatoe steak and veg, just add more veg and take away the potatoe.

Particulalry later on in the evening, when your body is winding down.

However with you working nights..... im not sure if the principle is reversed?

Maybe easier way to put it is, the closer you are to bed, the less carbs you wana ingest, if fat loss is you goal.

Am I right any one?


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

no worries Opeth

what was with the negativity earlier on


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

I fell of the wagon last two days. Since, I realised that my bad knee is in deed bad, and I couldnt do sqauts, I lost a little bit of focus, and had some cake and buisciuts for the first time in four months.

Back on the wagon, and back to the gym tomorrow, too right my wrongs.

Im very anal about things. If the slightest detail aint right, I screw it up and throw it out the pram!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

well good luck old bean


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

my diet isnt really going to plan

here is todays results

food cals	protein	carbs	fat

banana 120	1	31	0

pro fusion 215	23	22	1.5

eggs 140	10 2	8

4 medium slice	216	10	40	2.8

2 chicken noodle	96	3.2	18.4	1

banana 120	1	31	0

muller 94	8.2	13.4	0.1

mince 232	18.4	0	17.4

rice 370	8	76	6

salad cream 60	0	0	2.1

salad 15	0.7	1.8	0.3

mixed salad 26	1.4	5	0.4

total	cals 1704	protein 84.9	carbs 240.6	fat 39.6

meant to be

cals 2000

protein 240

carbs 240

fat 45


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

i think preping your meals in advance is the key , you have to be consistant and never get caught short without a meal even if you are out for the day take all your meals with you . tuppaware is your best friend when you are dieting . if your meals are preped the day before there should be no way you fall short or have a excuse for missing a meal

fb


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

You will find this interesting slaine:

"In order to drop one pound of body fat per week you will need to create a calorie deficit of 3,600 calories with exercise or nutrition. Results are great when incorporating an exercise program that includes both resistance training and cardio respiratory training. Resistance training provides the greatest long term benefit, but cardio provides the greatest initial benefit.The thing is that you need both! Cardio respiratory training when performed in intervals not only helps you to tap into body fat storage, but the progressive intensity helps you continue to burn more body fat after the completion of exercise.

When performing resistance training with the intent on working with progressively higher weight loads or by increasing the time the muscles are under resistance you will begin to create more skeletal muscle that will assist you in utilizing a greater number of calories each day."

Taken from here:

Bodybuilding.com - Dave DePew - 10 Body Fat Reducing Resolutions For The New Year!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Slaine,

You know you need help with that diet bro,

Bread, Muller rice etc etc is crap for trying to get lean, you need simple non processed foods, reading labels on food is pants so it's loads easier to eat fresh / frozen veg and clean meat, ie no sauces and not processed.

Do you have any idea of your lean bodyweight?

If you do let me know and I'll put you a diet together, the idea being you'll maintain the lean bodyweight and drop the fat.

For example you say your 262lb, if you're 20% BF then I'd go with

210 gram protein, 210gram carbs and 50 grams fat which is circa 2130 cals

That needs splitting over 6 or 7 clean meals and you need to keep sodium low

Drink only black coffee, diet pop and water, no alcohol, no sauces etc

Meal 1

85g Oats Dry weight with Water 60g carbs

8 egg whites no yolk 24g

1 Grapefruit

Meal 2

40g Purest Whey - 80% or better no Dextrose or other sugars 32g

150g Sweet potato 27 gram carbs

Meal 3

150gram Turkey breast (uncooked weight) 30g

150g (cooked weight) Baked Potato circa 27g Carbs

Any amount of Salad

Meal 4

150 gram uncooked weight of Chicken or Turkey breast 30g

50gram (Dry Weight) Rice 35 gram carbs

Any Veg ( Broccoli Cabbage, Carrots, Parsnips etc)

Meal 5

50g Whey - best quality 40 gram

150gram Baked Potato 27 gram carbs

Meal 6 Immediately after Training (within 20 minutes)

50g Whey - best quality 40gram

Meal 7

170gram Fresh Fish (cooked weight) 40gram

50 gram rice or pasta no sauce or 200gram sweet potato 35gram carbs

As much green veg as wanted

½ Grapefruit

Cheers

Chris


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Chris

I will find out my lean body weight when i get home from work.

*150 gram uncooked weight of Chicken or Turkey breast 30g*

what does the weight at the end mean on most of them as in 30g


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i think thats the protien grms m8 , thats a good diet chris has wrote give it a go m8


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Slaine, yeah it's protein grams, I was just adding up to get it right for you - if it says carbs after its carbs.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

right are you ready for this, according to this site

How to Calculate Body Fat Percentages

i have a body fat at 37% im ashamed


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's a starting point Slaine nothing more, don't let it phase you, get on the diet and it'll come off.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah it doesnt phase me in the slightest, it makes me more determined

so would you still help out with some more ideas for a diet as you suggested Chris

thanks for the support

slaine


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

37% that aint so bad, it can be done you just need to put the work in, every journy begins with a single step buddy.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sure Slaine no worries, try that one for a week only eat whats on there nothing more weigh your self day one and day seven let me know the difference and we'll go form there. But no cheating I can't help much if I don't know what you're eating....


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

oki doki chris

cheers


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

questions for chris.

Meal 1: what form do i eat whites as in raw or poached etc.

Meal 3: is that a normal potato or sweet potato

Meal 5: is that a normal potato or sweet potato

Meal 6: what do i do on a non weight day

i cycle to work within 10mins off waking up, should i take anything when i get to work as in meal 1 or shake.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Slaine,

I'll take them in order.

1.	Assuming you don't want to get pasteurised and drink them, put s few drops of olive oil in a pan then wipe them around with a kitchen cloth so there's the slightest sheen of oil then cook, keep stirring else they burn, burnt egg whites are horrible.

3.	Either or it doesn't matter at this point, I sometimes boil; equal; amounts of both and mash up then add some black pepper. Then just portion out, not exactly curry and chips but relieves the monotony

5.	Same answer as above

6.	For now just drop the post workout whey drink.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

so basically for the egg whites could i add then to a whet shake or drink them raw


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

No don't add to a shake, the shake isn't on the diet plan. You'd be adding calories needlessly you could just have a shake but egg whites are very easily digested and cooking makes them 100% bio available I wouldn't drink raw - pasteurised isn't raw. You always run the risk of salmonella with raw eggs, which while you'd drop loads of weight wouldn't be a good idea or pleasant for you or your family ;-)

If you want to drink them - try egg nation or similar, I buy them in from France with a mate of mine over the web, 50 litre at a time it works out cheap, but it's not even an acquired taste, I didn't like them when I first drank them and 6-month later I still don't like them, not helped by my wife pointing out that the colour and consistency is just like s__k, ...in case you're wondering they're even worse cooked they go sort of foamy and I can't stomach them.

It is really important you only eat what is on that plan - nothing else - the results will justify.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Nice website, that shows you whats actually in those Mcdonalds Meals:

Bodybuilding.com - Shannon Clark - Making The Most Out Of A Visit To McDonald's: The Good, Bad & Ugly!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Another great artcle, not so uch about chips, but more reiterating the point I was making to slaine about sweet potatoes:

Bodybuilding.com - Dave DePew - Why Your Kids Should Never Eat French Fries.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks guys all i can say again is ive never read so much on the net apart from porn stories


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

ye listen to pikey on this one m8 he knows wat hes on bout. losing the weight is definately the first goal and putting on muscle defo comes much later. i would just like to pick out a comment on cycling by opeth he said stationary bike is better i would say that depends he points out added resistance your not looking for resistance wen doing cardio intensity yes but resistance that comes from machines at gym i think is counter productive and also cycling on those indoor things so boring and burns less calories than outdoors. but defo keep with cycling its fantastic just remember to always keep pedalling nd dont use hills as a break just wack up the gear and have some fun nd get some speed. cycling helped me 2 lose 2 stone. i did on my weakends started of at 10 to 20 miles and in no time i was doin 35-40 on bumpy terrain on the canal by tardibige between bromsgrove and worcester. o a good tip for canal cycing to start if you find a stretch with lots of locks head down them on your journey out untill you absolutely exhuasted then the only way bacj is to go back up them you get alot done that way.

only problem with cycling is the sadle arse not gooood haha but the fealin when ya get in nd just relax best thing ever


----------

